# La Manga - camping & caravan club rally



## FranknJan

We are planning on spending some time at the camping and caravan club rally in La Manga, Southern Spain in September and can see that the cost per night is £17.25. We have just noticed that Camping Card ACSI are only charging 16 euro per night which at todays exchange rate, amounts to just under £13 per night. This doesn't seem right so we wondered if we are missing something here.

Frank n Jan


----------



## inkey-2008

We went to La Manga this spring fo few days, we were not to impressed with site. A lot of big trees blocking sat signals and shading pitches.
The town is a way of.
I think the extra is for the marshals and the hire of a hall.
I have friend who loves the rally lots of things to do.

Andy


----------



## peedee

This is not unusual and I think I have remarked on it before. I found out the same on a CCC rally at Benicasim.

peedee


----------



## Pet12

Hi 
Yes acsi is cheaper but on the rally there is organised entertainment and dinners, we have done the last 3 winter rallies and enjoyed them, prob not going next year trying Majal, I am not keen on the site but the rallies makeup for it, also if anything goes wrong the stewards and rallies are there to help. Peter


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

As previously stated, it is cheaper to go by yourselves and pay using your ACSI card, we went to La Manga a few years ago and were not impressed with the site, very big, very noisy, the toilet blocks were very good, but the beach by the site was dirty and a lot of the pitches were taken up by people who leave their vans there all year, and it made the site look a bit like a shanty town.

Cavaqueen


----------



## kaacee

Pet12 said:


> Hi
> Yes acsi is cheaper but on the rally there is organised entertainment and dinners, we have done the last 3 winter rallies and enjoyed them, prob not going next year trying Majal, I am not keen on the site but the rallies makeup for it, also if anything goes wrong the stewards and rallies are there to help. Peter


The organised entertainment and dinners still have to be paid for above and beyond the initial price on the rallies, so the extra is not in my mind justifiable. We went to La Manga rally last year with CCC (our first) and found it as Caraqueen said, like a shanty town, as for the comment,"the stewards help", I found laughable, they never even bothered to speak to us all the time we were there, very, very, clique.

Only my personal opinion but I found the CCC rally at Monmar just the opposite, very friendly and would definitely go again with stewards Steve & Dawn.

Keith


----------



## FranknJan

Thanks to everyone who replied.
It seems there are mixed views on the La Manga rally/site. We may just give it a go for a week and form our own opinions :roll: .
However we are still planning to spend 4/5 weeks in Spain with plans to visit Barcelona for a few days and maybe the Benidorm area also.
Does anyone know of any meets planned, or recommend somewhere worth spending some quality time in September/October.
Thanks in anticipation.
Frank n Jan


----------



## MikeCo

There has always been mixed reviews about La Manga and parts of it certainly are a bit shantytownish. We however tolerate the site and go on the rally and this year will be our 6th.
If you only go for a week or so then it is expensive but if you do more than 90 days then it's around £9 ish which is quite good for a serviced pitch. They have also promised to cut the trees down in September but we will wait and see if it happens.
Good area for walking, cycling and golf though and plenty of local restaurants.
Will be there fron early December until the end of March.

Mike


----------



## AndrewandShirley

At La Manga the ASCI card only be used for X number of days, so if you were considering a long stay, then the discount would run out.

If we recall the discount from ASCI was 5 days or so at La Manga but is site specific.


----------



## ron54

*ccc rally*

i heard people talking about ccc rally what is it :?:


----------



## peedee

*Re: ccc rally*



ron54 said:


> i heard people talking about ccc rally what is it :?:


In this case, a meeting of members of the Camping and Caravanning Club (CCC) to spend periods of winter time, usual long, socialising on a site. You have to book via the Club and I think buy insurance from them. Only done it once.

I also did not like La Manga, it is too big and too far from local attractions. You definitely need a bike just to get from one end of the site to the other. 

peedee


----------



## Happyrunner

Hi All,

Would the following details be of interest to anyone?

Our friends Mick and Val Smithurst have a plot of land and welcome everyone.

Balsamora, Roda, Cartagena 30395. 7 euros per night (2012 rate).

Their write up is as follows:-

Los Alcazares, Nr. Cartagena, Murcia on the 'Mar Menor' which is a huge inland lagoon off of 'La Manga' on the mediterranean coast.

The plot of land is set at the back of the village approx. 15 - 20 minutes walk to the beach. The plot is 5,000 sq. metres and fenced with a 6ft high chain link fence and gated. Locked at night. It is set amongst orange and lemon groves and is in a very quiet location. There are neighbouring houses, but very few people.
We have electricity on site, but this is only available for battery charging (sorry no electric hook-up available.) Fresh water taps and black water waste available. Grey water on the plants please. Some hard standings available. Well behaved dogs allowed.

Everywhere is very flat and bicycles are a great method of transport.

4.5km beachline, 2 golf courses - one of which is 5 minutes walk from the plot.
Within walking distance are:- good supermarkets including Lidl, Indoor pool and sports centre, bars, restaurants, take-aways, chemist, Health Centre, vets, banks and shops. In 2011 there was and still maybe a laundrette (but cannot promise it is still there.)
In the next village there is an English 'Iceland' that stocks everything.
8km away there is a caravan/motorhome dealership that stocks all general spares. Gas depot 5 minutes away. (2011 gas prices were 9.75 euros for 13kg bottle.)
Murcia - San Javier - airport is approx 5 minutes car ride away. (This is also a military facility - so no night flights).

Only 7 euros per night!

We have not had the pleasure of visiting this area as yet, but it sounds lovely.

Val and Mick are lovely people and will make you very welcome. They have requested that prior notice is required to anyone arriving on site, as they will arrange to meet you and lead you in, as the direct route is through the village which is very narrow.

For further information, or if you have any questions e-mail them at 
[email protected]

Mention our name - Linda and Mike Bennett (Just so they know where you got info from please.)

Hope this is helpful.

Linda and Mike.


----------



## Happyrunner

Bumped for kacee's information.

Linda.


----------



## Pet12

kaacee said:


> Pet12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Yes acsi is cheaper but on the rally there is organised entertainment and dinners, we have done the last 3 winter rallies and enjoyed them, prob not going next year trying Majal, I am not keen on the site but the rallies makeup for it, also if anything goes wrong the stewards and rallies are there to help. Peter
> 
> 
> 
> The organised entertainment and dinners still have to be paid for above and beyond the initial price on the rallies, so the extra is not in my mind justifiable. We went to La Manga rally last year with CCC (our first) and found it as Caraqueen said, like a shanty town, as for the comment,"the stewards help", I found laughable, they never even bothered to speak to us all the time we were there, very, very, clique.
> 
> Only my personal opinion but I found the CCC rally at Monmar just the opposite, very friendly and would definitely go again with stewards Steve & Dawn.
> Hi
> I don't know who your steward were or what time you was there, but Arthur & Carol &Assistants Bob & Heather couldn't do enough for the people there especially the chap who's wife died suddenly, and various partners who had partners hospitalised , I can't praise them enough. Peter
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...


----------



## kaacee

The stewards you named were the ones when I was there......

Keith


----------



## Pet12

kaacee said:


> The stewards you named were the ones when I was there......
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Sorry you didnt find them ok, we have had no probs with either couple and enjoyed their company and mixed with them on a daily basis and joined in with most activities both during the day and the evening. Pete


----------



## Kentin

FranknJan said:


> We are planning on spending some time at the camping and caravan club rally in La Manga, Southern Spain in September and can see that the cost per night is £17.25. We have just noticed that Camping Card ACSI are only charging 16 euro per night which at todays exchange rate, amounts to just under £13 per night. This doesn't seem right so we wondered if we are missing something here.
> 
> Frank n Jan


If you use an ACSI Card (great idea) you will not actually be "joing the rally" as such and will be in a non-rally area. However, there are times when the stewards will "open to non ralliers" events, but that will be when the rally isn't in its busy period. Hope this helps


----------



## VenturerDave

We visited La Manga last January (on an organised rally with the CCC) and had the time of our lives. Actually liked the pitches and facilities and thought the stewards were first class. We wanted to over winter and thought that a rally was the way to go. So much to do with all the different things on offer that we found we actually had very little time to go exploring very often. We also tried Monmar at Moncofa and thought that the stewards there were absolutely "AWFUL", so it just goes to show that all tastes are different. But we are planning to go earlier and for longer this next winter and think that if you want to participate fully in what's on offer that you have to pay for it. We did use our ACSI card at some of the other CCC club sites to see what they were like and there is no denying that it is excellent value for money. Certainly at Bonterra Park and Vilanova Park (both sites used by the CCC) you can use your ACSI card and join in the activities as and when you'd like for a small fee. So I guess it depends on how much you want to join in on. Might also be worth checking with the sites you are interested in direct, they certainly offer some good discounts.


----------



## Kentin

FranknJan said:


> We are planning on spending some time at the camping and caravan club rally in La Manga, Southern Spain in September and can see that the cost per night is £17.25. We have just noticed that Camping Card ACSI are only charging 16 euro per night which at todays exchange rate, amounts to just under £13 per night. This doesn't seem right so we wondered if we are missing something here.
> 
> Frank n Jan


If you use an ACSI Card (great idea) you will not actually be "joing the rally" as such and will be in a non-rally area. However, there are times when the stewards will "open to non ralliers" events, but that will be when the rally isn't in its busy period. Hope this helps


----------



## kaacee

VenturerDave said:


> We visited La Manga last January (on an organised rally with the CCC) and had the time of our lives. Actually liked the pitches and facilities and thought the stewards were first class. We wanted to over winter and thought that a rally was the way to go. So much to do with all the different things on offer that we found we actually had very little time to go exploring very often. We also tried Monmar at Moncofa and thought that the stewards there were absolutely "AWFUL", so it just goes to show that all tastes are different. But we are planning to go earlier and for longer this next winter and think that if you want to participate fully in what's on offer that you have to pay for it. We did use our  at some of the other CCC club sites to see what they were like and there is no denying that it is excellent value for money. Certainly at Bonterra Park and Vilanova Park (both sites used by the CCC) you can use your <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/acsi-campingcard-uk-2012-p-2118.html>ACSI Card [MHF Link] and join in the activities as and when you'd like for a small fee. So I guess it depends on how much you want to join in on. Might also be worth checking with the sites you are interested in direct, they certainly offer some good discounts.


You thought the stewards at Monmar were awful, for what reason do you say this?

Keith


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

A small slideshow we made at La Manga Winter 2009 which may give a flavour of the site...
http://kvisit.com/S4alN

Patrick


----------



## VenturerDave

I would not really to want go into details on a public forum but we were very unhappy with the way the rally was run and left two weeks early.


----------

